# Einfaches Gästebuch - Servelt und JSP



## rorton (22. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin derzeit gerade dabei ein einfaches Gästebuch zu implementieren, um den Einstieg in JSP und Servlets etwas zu erleichtern.

Hab in einer JSP ein Formular, welches 3 Parameter (Name, Email, Nachricht) an ein Servlet schickt. 
Das Servlet gibt die Parameter an ein JSP weiter. Im Hintergrund hab ich eine Klasse "GuestbookEntry", die eben die 3 Properties der Parameter hält.
Im Antwort-JSP hab ich derzeit ein Scriplet, wo ich eine ArrayList<GuestbookEntry> befülle, und dann in einem out.write innerhalb einer for-each Schleife alle Elemente der ArrayList auslese..

Rein technisch funktioniert alles bestens.. Nur: Wenn ich einen weiteren Eintrag im Gästebuch mache, wird der erste Eintrag durch den zweiten ersetzt. Also im Klartext, mehr wie einen Eintrag bekomme ich nicht rein.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Wird meine ArrayList bei einem erneuten Aufruf wieder neu erzeugt? Ich schätze mal, dass die GuestbookEntry-Objekte gekillt werden, wo sollen die auch gespeichert werden??

Danke für die Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Final_Striker (22. Mrz 2011)

Genau, wo soll deine Liste den gespeichert werden? Aus diesem Grund verwendet man dafür z.B eine Datenbank, wo die Einträge abgelegt werden.


----------



## rorton (23. Mrz 2011)

So hab ich mir das auch gedacht, danke!

Also gibt es keinen Weg, wie ich das Ding ohne Datenbank zum Laufen bringen kann? Ausgenommen Serialisieren..?
Ich weiß außerdem auch nicht, wie die Lebensdauer vom Scriplet im JSP aussieht.. Bei einer Stand-Alone App ist mir klar, wenn das Programm beendet wird, wird auch der Speicher geleert. Wie sieht das beim JSP aus? Wenn destroy() vom Servlet aufgerufen wird, stirbt dann auch das JSP oder passiert das schon vorher?


----------

